# Trail cam black coyote



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

We have been seeing some black coyotes for the last two years. One was in our back yard[we live out in the woods] last year mid day, and was all black with a white blaze on its chest. Two have been shot close by, and I have got 4 pictures this year. This is the only one in the day light.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats cool... never even knew some were black, ive only seen them grey or reddish blonde.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

That's interesting, may warrant a full mount.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I seen a group of 4 coyotes out in a field in Sandusky county one of them was much darker than the others but not black like the one in your picture.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have seen two in the last 3 years one in Clear Creek Metro Park on a lottery hunt i won had it at 25yards on the power line they told us we could NOT shoot them hunted it the 4 days and could have killed 20 or so and one in Fayette County we jumped it rabbit hunting i have a buddy that lives down there and has seen it a few times behind his house 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

CoyDog 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

This a black coyote we got in a trap by our house. She was not happy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is a blonde one we got in the same location.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

that's awesome would love to color phase coyote


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What part of the state are You seeing the Black Yotes??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

central ohio


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sunbury. Cool looking at first. That is about it on this end


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

On opening day of Bow Season this year, out of the standing corn at like 7 yards while I was in ladder stand came this pure black coyote with a stripe of Red on its muzzle. The x bow was on my lap, I was able to turn on the red dot but not able to lift the bow as the yote and I were eye to eye, if it could talk it said something like maybe some day but not today and walked back into the corn. One of the most memorable days of the deer season. This was in Findlay area.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> CoyDog
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, black coyote.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured this was just a stray dog coming from somewhere but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## fike21 (Jan 27, 2011)

treytd32 said:


> View attachment 89538
> 
> 
> I figured this was just a stray dog coming from somewhere but now I'm not so sure.


Just going by the looks of the tail, I'd about positivity say what you have there is a stray..


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

treytd32 said:


> View attachment 89538
> 
> 
> I figured this was just a stray dog coming from somewhere but now I'm not so sure.


Stray black dog for sure.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> What part of the state are You seeing the Black Yotes??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ive seen two in the Beverly area SE ohio..could of easily been one that I spotted twice but theyre here for sure.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Shot by my buddy gun season 2011 in southern ohio.....sweet looking yote!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

That would make an awesome ful body mount


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

